# Micro condos - for a prepper?



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/will-micro-condos-take-off-in-canada-1.1485624

*Will 'micro-condos' take off in Canada?*



> Do you think you could cook, eat, bath and sleep in a condo that's 300 square feet (less than 30 square metres) in size? Developers in Toronto are betting there are at least a few city dwellers who could, as they prepare to start construction on a new downtown building that features small units and small price tags.
> 
> These small living spaces -- dubbed "micro-condos" -- are already common in heavily populated cities like Tokyo, Hong Kong and New York, and they now appear to be coming to select Canadian cities.
> 
> ...


Lets just pack more people into smaller spaces and make them more reliant on the system of checks and balances - or - would this be a great way to house more income-earners into the cities?


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Surrey should be cheap but the disparity between there and downtown Vancouver is extreme. I wouldn't want to stay in Surrey though. I usually stay in Richmond if I'm in Canada.
Hoping to visit Toronto soon.
I visited a few friends with some condos near BC Place and was astonished at the prices. A friend of mine and her husband are contemplating whether to get a condo in Vancouver or a house outside but they are apprehensive about the everyday commute if they don't get in the city.


-------

That's a typical studio or small 1 bedroom unit size here.
Is it liveable? Yes it is. Is it ideal? Depends on your situation.

Almost anywhere in the world, in a major city, real estate is expensive. But for vast majority, this where they work. This works mostly for young professionals kat least here) because rather than live with their folks in the suburbs which may take a long commute, having a place in the city/near work makes it easier for them. It's also a sense of accomplishment to have your own place which could also build character and a sense of responsibility. For me, that's better in the long run. I see and know of a lot of people that take things for granted because of their comfort zone/level especially if everything is given to them.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Three hundred fifty square feet is a decent sized pantry, what about the rest of the house.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

For one or even two people it is doable. My wife and I have a 23 foot travel trailer we use a lot. Having been robbed in the past at our "farm" we have taken to trailering in with our gear and living quarters. If things truly get bad these places may look like heaven in retrospect. GB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Bad idea for a prepper. Not just paying way too much money for an extremely tiny place to live but also because you don't want to live in the city if you have to bug out. I expect that when it hits the fan the TSA will put in their bulletproof checkpoints and people won't be let in or out of cities. Just like New Orleans was locked down during Katrina.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I read this last night and had to think about it a bit. About the OP Micro condos -for a prepper. Yes and no. 

In the sense that this article speaks of, no. But I can think of ways it would be beneficial.
At a BO location it would make sense. I know this has been debated here time and again but the use of containers as living space, or a condo. Not in the way that the hipsters are thinking of but in the way they do in lower income countries. Say you had 4 containers, 2 wide by 2 tall. You would have a housing unit or 300 sq ft condos. You could have a common water delivery system, sewage system, electrical system and possibly a heating system. 
Most of us will shed a lot of our personal "stuff" and keep only what is necessary like out ancestors. We wont have the need for much of the room we take up now. a good deal of our time will probably be spent outside working and playing and probably even eating in better weather. 
We (3 of us) lived in a 12X60 trailer for 15 years. We managed well though at times we wanted more room, we still made it all work. I know a few small families now that live in a lot less. They live in 8X24ft travel trailers. Here in NC they can do that and get away with it as we don't have winters like they do up north where I am from. 
I have 2 containers already. I will be getting another one next week. The new one will be outfitted as a residence at the BOL. One is already a food storage locker. The front of that one will be converted to a food processing kitchen. The third will be used for equipment and fertilizer storage. 
My daughter, who has suffered from the "I want a big house" virus got an awakening a couple months back. She kept saying she wanted a 2500 sq ft house. MY SIL took her to some show homes and let her experience a 2500 sq ft house. She has since changed her mind and is looking at a much smaller place and has even contemplated container living.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> For one or even two people it is doable.


When I was single I lived in a 12x28 (11x27 inside) cabin for almost 5 years. I was perfectly happy.

Sometimes cramming more people into smaller units makes sense. They do it in new york, so.....
But from a prepping standpoint I see no merit.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> Most of us will shed a lot of our personal "stuff" and keep only what is necessary like our ancestors.


Oh hell no. I'm not putting my ancestors in my micro-home. :surrender:



JustCliff said:


> I have 2 containers already. I will be getting another one next week. The new one will be outfitted as a residence at the BOL. One is already a food storage locker. The front of that one will be converted to a food processing kitchen. The third will be used for equipment and fertilizer storage.


By having a want/need for 3 containers, aren't you in fact stating that more space is needed than a micro-home offers? I believe you could live in a micro-home but for a prepper, you would have very little space for provisions.

As mentioned earlier, 300-400 sq/ft _might_ be enough for a prepper's pantry.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

LincTex said:


> When I was single I lived in a 12x28 (11x27 inside) cabin for almost 5 years. I was perfectly happy.
> 
> Sometimes cramming more people into smaller units makes sense. They do it in new york, so.....
> But from a prepping standpoint I see no merit.


I personally don't see it as a permanent location. I actually live in one right now but I purchased a townhouse near my wife's and my office and am moving into it this month. Call it a micro townhouse. Hehe! Once the townhouse is nearly paid off, will be getting another property somewhere out of the city and keep the townhouse.

I see micro condos in a positive way that young one can use it on the road to independence. Having one's own place is an accomplishment and can teach one to be self sufficient. That they don't rely on their mothers to wash their clothes or that there would always be food on the table. This can actually teach people some responsibility. In the long run, the more responsible people out there, the better things will be. There may be better or faster ways to do so, but sometimes it takes little steps at a time.

A micro condo may not be an ideal place for a lot of preppers, but not everyone has the opportunity to have an ideal location this instant. Where I'm from, there aren't much opportunities in the countryside. Like schooling and job opportunities. Also possible guerillas/rebels in the more secluded areas. Third world country has it's limitations but that's what we as preppers do. To make the best of what we have and what we can do, and to keep striving for something better.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> Oh hell no. I'm not putting my ancestors in my micro-home. :surrender:
> C'mon. If you cremate them it's very do-able
> 
> By having a want/need for 3 containers, aren't you in fact stating that more space is needed than a micro-home offers? I believe you could live in a micro-home but for a prepper, you would have very little space for provisions.
> ...


No. One is secure storage for my gardening tools, fertilizer,seed,etc.... I will use that instead of a barn. It will be more secure for the things that will help me sustain life. Those are things I wouldn't keep in my home no matter the size.
I will admit that the #2 container with the canning kitchen and food storage might be a bit much. But, I really like having all of my food preservation equipment.

Another thing I should mention is that instead of thinking in terms of square feet, I think in terms of cubic feet. I don't need 8' ceilings. If I put in a 1' false floor that gives me 300 cubic feet of storage space that is out of the way. That is a great deal of storage space hidden right under my feet.


----------

